# Pineapple Chunk ??



## rebel (Aug 13, 2011)

anyone tried it ? 
lets hear the good or bad..


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 13, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54154&highlight=pineapple+chunk


----------



## Bukshot911 (Aug 13, 2011)

I finished up my barneys farm pineapple chunk plants a month ago. It's a heavy hitter, I highly recommend it. The yield is pretty good too.


----------



## rebel (Aug 13, 2011)

has it got c99 strain in it?


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 13, 2011)

rebel said:
			
		

> has it got c99 strain in it?



yep


----------



## jesuse (Aug 15, 2011)

my budy cuz just slung him 3oz of this and he says its soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good taste smell high the lot,,,,he convinced me that much i plan on growing it in couple weeks


----------

